# New webapp - InkiMail is Gmail by the book



## InkiMail (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello all, My name is David and I'm new to the boards. I've had my K3 3G for a few months now and love it. What I don't love is the browser experience, especially with either the full or mobile version of Gmail. Its too hard to see and use. So being a programmer, I wrote a web app called InkiMail that lets you use Gmail in a book-like way thats easy to see and use. Here's my 'Press Release', or at least how I think you should write one (probably way off). I'm not charging to use InkiMail, but I wouldn't mind a donation or two to keep the web site running. What I would ask is for people to play with it and let me know what they think of it. I'm currently writing the code to incorporate a way to see your Google Calendar associated with your Gmail account. BTW, InkiMail does NOT retain your Gmail password. Thats something my friends asked me about. It passes it along to Gmail without any knowledge of it.

Best regards

Press Release – 12/20/2010
InkiMail - Gmail by the Book
InkiMail.com is a completely free, donation supported web service designed for eReader users that lets you compose, read, reply and delete Gmail messages in your inbox in a book-like style. Just bold, easy to read, black and white text. There is no signup or registration required. InkiMail.com is safe to use. It does not know or reveal your password or messages. It transforms Gmail on your eReader from a frustrating experience into an enjoyable one. Our next project is to integrate Google Calenders into InkiMail.

www.inkimail.com/

about.inkimail.com/

Comtact: [email protected]


----------



## InkiMail (Dec 24, 2010)

Fellow Kindleboard users,

The Kindleboards administrator sent me a message that indicated he didn't think I was a real person. I know that there are methods to scam people on forums, but I assure everyone, that in fact, I'm a real person living in Philadelphia. I established InkiMail.com and .net, wrote the webapp in PHP and did so because I didn't like the way Gmail looked on my Kindle's eInk screen. If you're concerned that my site will steal your Gmail account data, rest assured it won't. It knows the email address, but it writes the password into a session cookie that is not stored for any reason other than to authenticate into Gmail and is not seen by any human other than you. Its not tracked or recorded. But if you're concerned, you could establish a secondary Gmail account for use as a convenience address and not use it for any purpose other then to let InkiMail connect to it.

I hope this service is useful to the Kindle community. I wrote it to solve what I thought was an email usability problem. However, I respect the admin's choice if he does not want information about InkiMail posted on the forum.

Best regards

David


----------



## InkiMail (Dec 24, 2010)

So far InkiMail has 172 unique users, according to my log - which does *not *contain passwords! , the emails I received from my [email protected] address are generally positive. The main observations are;


Concern about entering Gmail user data, primarily passwords to log in

Slow loading the list of emails

Unformatted HTML data in the email body.


I understand the concern about having to enter the Gmail password. I wish I could do it some other way. The only thing I can do is assure everyone that your account info is safe. The slow loading is a multi-part issue. The eReader is not speedy by its nature, and since it's an interface into Gmail, its has a bit of lag. If you have a lot of emails in your inbox, it could take about 30 seconds to load the list.

As for the unformatted HTML. The purpose of InkiMail is to get rid of the HTML, since thats what makes it so hard to read the text. But sometimes there is so much junk in the email, it looks like gibberish. If enough people use InkiMail, I'll try to recode that area to see if I can improve readability.

Thanks for playing with InkiMail. I appreciate it. Don't forget to let me know what you think at [email protected]

Dave


----------



## InkiMail (Dec 24, 2010)

I've improved the code that generates the lists of emails in the inbox. Hopefully it loads faster now. It does on my test accounts. Please let me know if you're using InkiMail.com and if you've noticed that the email list displays quicker.

Dave

[email protected]


----------

